# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Remove Duplicate Rows in Excel 2007

## ExcelTip

1.	Select a cell in the Table range. 
2.	Select Design tab (in Table Tools Ribbon) -> Remove Duplicate (in Tools Group).
3.	Use Select All option or select only the columns you want to compare duplicates.

----------

